# WAGO or KNX?



## JarkkoH (18 Dezember 2017)

Hi, 


I am gonna build a new house (120m2, 1 floor, 5 rooms) and now wondering what home automation system I will put in it.
I am automation engineer and I have lots of experience using Beckhoff, Siemens and Omron. 
Specifications for home automation system: 
* Lighting: Dimmable led lights. Control via DALI. Control system must have been able to change scenes according to timetable. Example: at home in the morning.
* Electricity sockets: Controllable via system. 
* Away / Home / Vacation / Night modes 
* Air ventilation and Heating control: Speed control for air ventilation system. Temperature drop when Vacation mode activated.
* HMI: web HMI or Android app. 


Maybe later: 
* Alarm system 
* Alexa voice control 




I have narrowed my options to two: 


OPTION 1: WAGO PLC 
I choose WAGO over to Beckhoff because WAGO is cheaper and DALI configurator seems simple to use. 
Parts: 
WAGO PFC100 starter kit + DALI module + DI / DO modules. 
Dali power source 
All push buttons (24V) wired to PLC. 
Electricity sockets are controlled by PLC output via relays. 
Pros:
+ Kind of easy to program. I dont have experience to program DALI to codesys but I dont think this is a problem at all. 
+ Maybe little bit cheaper solution than KNX. 
+ Web HMI easy to program. 
+ Buttons / switches are cheap. 
+ MQTT support for future add-ons. (Alexa voice command and MQTT sensors) 


Cons: 
- Wiring. Every cable needs to be connected to PLC. (This can be avoided by using Enocean ??) 
- Buttons / switches are not good as KNX buttons / switches. 
- Worst-case scenario. Everything is controlled by PLC. What if PLC is broken ?? 


OPTION 2: KNX 
KNX seems to be a popular choice for home automation. I already took that KNX eCampus course to see what kind of system that is.
It seems to be a bit odd and restricted system. If I choose KNX then I need some help for KNX designing and programming. 
Parts. 
KNX buttons / switches 
DALI gateway 
Relay actuator 
KNX power source 
Ip interface 
What else ?? 


Pros: 
+ Reliable system. Decentralized system. 
+ Wiring more simple 
+ Better buttons / switches 


Cons: 
- More expensive? 
- No programming experience. 
- Visualization? 


Has anyone any toughs about these options ?? 
Do you think that KNX system can be programmed by novice?


----------



## GLT (18 Dezember 2017)

Hi,

why not both? WAGO PLC with 646-Card is a very good combination.

KNX-switches allows to reduce wiring and you'll need less IO-cards and get more options.

ETS light will support 20 Devices - switches, motion dectors and so on.

Each 646-card supports 256 KNX communication objects and can be handled by seperate projects - so if want do that


----------



## JarkkoH (19 Dezember 2017)

That option could be best solution, thanks. It will give me best parts of both sides.
First I need to get some KNX devices so that I can start to learn how to program/configure those.
I read that Wago KNX starter kit manual quickly and I think that I got it how to change data between KNX and PLC.


----------



## GLT (19 Dezember 2017)

Visit knx.org - there's a webinar for using ETS - i think, that's helpful.


----------

